# Adrift on the Sea of Rains a finalist for the Sidewise Award



## iansales (Jul 1, 2013)

*Adrift on the Sea of Rains* has just been announced as one of five finalists for the 2012 Sidewise Award for Alternate History Best Short-Form. See here for details. The winner will be announced at the World SF Convention, LoneStarCon 3 in San Antonio, Texas, on the weekend of 30 August 2013.

Copies of *Adrift on the Sea of Rains*, and the second book of the Apollo Quartet, *The Eye With Which Universe Beholds Itself*, are still available from the  Wihippleshield Book online shop. The third book, *Then Will The Great Ocean Wash Deep Above*, is expected to be published in October 2013.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Jul 1, 2013)

Congrats again, Ian.


----------



## chopper (Jul 1, 2013)

Nice one Ian!


----------



## Ursa major (Jul 1, 2013)

Congratulations, Ian. 


Here's hoping for a good result in August.


----------



## iansales (Jul 1, 2013)

Not bad for a self-published novella, eh?


----------



## Ursa major (Jul 1, 2013)

Perhaps there's a lesson to be learnt here: achieving so much success with a self-published novella really is rocket science.


----------



## mosaix (Jul 2, 2013)

Wee done, Ian. Good luck in August.


----------



## Stephen Palmer (Jul 2, 2013)

Blimey Ian, you're doing well. Nice one!


----------



## Patrick Mahon (Jul 5, 2013)

Excellent - and well deserved - news Ian - congratulations!

It's also great to hear that the third volume in the Apollo Quartet will be out in October. Does that mean you've written it already?


----------



## iansales (Jul 6, 2013)

Thanks.

No, it's not written, but I've definitely started it  The plan is to have the first draft finished by the end of August. Once I know what I'm doing, I can generally write quite fast. It's the "knowing what I'm doing" bit that takes a while  Fortunately, I had an epiphany the other weekend...


----------



## MattC (Jul 6, 2013)

Congratulations Ian - that's fantastic news. Got all limbs and things crossed that you get the award


----------



## iansales (Jul 6, 2013)

And now *Adrift on the Sea of Rains* has been named in this month's *SFX* as one of the "Top Five Indie Published Sci-Fi ad Fantasy Novels". See page 84.


----------



## chopper (Jul 6, 2013)

more deserved applause. you at EdgeLit next weekend? if so, consider yourself bought a drink!


----------



## iansales (Jul 6, 2013)

I'll be there


----------

